# Very small puppy



## victorthevizsla (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi this is my first post here. We picked up our puppy last week at 12 weeks. He was weighed on Friday for his last injection and he was just over 5kg/11lbs.


Reading through the forums I can see he must be very small but I wondered if other people have also had a small puppy at first but later caught up? Going by his current weight I'm sure he is always going to be small but just concerned at the moment as he seems very small. 


His dad was what I would say normal size in height and relatively stocky but his mother was very slinky. We saw all of the other puppies and they were all more of less the same size. 


I have uploaded some pics of him at 12 weeks.


Thanks


----------



## hmw0 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi there! Look at those beautiful eyes!!! Oh my goodness.
Just thought I'd weigh in here...  
Honestly, I am no expert but I don't think that is small at all! My pup was born the biggest in his litter and weighed 11 lbs at 10.5 weeks old when I picked him up from the breeder (still was the biggest one at 10.5 weeks as well). He is now 8 months old and he weighs in at around 56 pounds and still growing.
Your vet will be able to tell you more information but at that young an age... they grow VERY quickly! Enjoy your little one and please take lots of photos.. that is definitely my biggest regret :'( they are just so adorable when small and it sure doesn't last


----------



## 2RedDawgs (Oct 28, 2017)

Our two were in the 12lb range at 8 weeks; we have weighed once a week and have been right on target with the weight registered at the vet during their puppy visits; they will be 7 months old next week; Scarlett was a little over 40lbs and Boomer a little over 41lbs when we weighed them this past Saturday; we are anticipating them being in the 50lbs range or a bit less when grown. They are litter mates and the parents are in that range.

Enjoy your new pup!!!


----------



## victorthevizsla (Dec 12, 2017)

Thank you for the replies.

We think he is amazing whatever size he ends up but just wondered really. We had read a lot about being a velcro dog but didn't expect him to be as cuddly as he is!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

victorthevizsla said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> We think he is amazing whatever size he ends up but just wondered really. We had read a lot about being a velcro dog but didn't expect him to be as cuddly as he is!


They just get bigger and still want to be on top of you


----------



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

My V was weighed in at 10.7 lbs at 12 weeks. This is low as the vet tech didn't take an accurate measurement because she was impatient with a V puppy. He was closer to 11 lbs. At 16 weeks he weighed 18.6 pounds. Again, he was probably closer to 19 pounds. So, an 8+ pound growth in just 4 weeks. He was 16 weeks on 1/19/2018. So, he is definitely catching up as he almost doubled his weight in just 4 weeks and I believe he's easily over 20 lbs now at 17.5 weeks. 

I don't think your V is "small". However, similar to my Cash, he may not make it to the 55-65 lb average for males. I expect my boy to be between 40-50 lbs, which is perfectly fine with me. He's not a show dog or in conformation. He's a personal buddy and a hunting companion with champion parents! Even his Granddaddy had a Master Hunter title. So long as he is what you want him to be in your family, that's all that matters.

Enjoy your pup. I know I've enjoyed mine.


----------



## TennesseeJed (Oct 24, 2017)

At 10 weeks, my male V, Uncas, was only weighing a little more than 12 pounds. But, in the last two weeks, he has put on a bunch of weight, and is filling out very nicely. He goes back next Monday, so we will see just how much he weighs then! Good luck with yours, he looks absolutely wonderful!


----------

